# new to the forum and deciding on a diarama.



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi my name is Darin and I've been checkingout some of the awesome work you guys do on these Diarama's. Well anyways I've been away from modeling for a few years and have decided to maybe working on a diarama or two to see if I'm any goodat this stuff anymore I can tell you both Diarama's will be of some type of racing. So stay tuned I show updates when I can. thanx. :woohoo:


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looking forward to seeing your work


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Remember, we're a very visual group and need pix to really appreciate your effort. :devil: 

Thanks and welcome back to modeling. :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

Thanx. I started working on some cars to set up for my diarama. I'm looking at doing a Enduro car race Diarama. I started working on the Idea a couple of months ago and found this forum to show my little creation to people. This is what I have so far. I got the Idea from Circle track and Speedway Illustrated. I love my racing and found a few Monte Carlo Models. ( I've got to find more cars :lol

Heres the Models I'm starting with. will find other cars to use besides Monte's But these are the popular car. 











Here are the three built so far. 


[IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/dndrace/11288002.jpg

The first car is Crazy Steve Driving the #16 Monte Carlo

[IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/dndrace/11288003.jpg


The next car Is Big John #4 Monte Carlo.

[IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/dndrace/11288005.jpg



The third car will be driven by Ned (Crash) Johnson He will be Driving #30
Monte Carlo.

[IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/dndrace/11288007.jpg

There are two more cars in the works. 

[IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p282/dndrace/11288009.jpg


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I've gotten two more cars done and getting ready to start more of them. need to get a couple of trucks as well to build an ambulance and a couple of tow trucks as well as far as a track goes well I've got two choices either I build it on a 4x8 or take down my bull ring slotcar track and set it up in my shed. more pics. coming soon.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

looks like a good start


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I would have been further along but between work and military it had slowed me down. between state active duty and going to leadership course. I slacked off on the diarama but I'm back on track now.


----------



## D&D Race (Oct 13, 2008)

I have been busy. I'm working on two more cars and getting my shed cleaned out so I can set up a track for the diarama.


----------



## Media Robinson (Apr 23, 2009)

First of all welcome. I would say choose a diorama subject that you love (you'll may be living with it for some time to come) and something you know you can get supplies for, and most important, reference for. Just my advice FWIW YMMV.:wave:


----------

